# Need Wifi, Bluetooth manager for laptop



## blackpearl (Mar 23, 2012)

I uninstalled the crap from my Samsung laptop including the software that lets me manage wifi and bluetooth. Now I need an alternative. It doesn't matter if it is two different software one each for wifi and bluetooth. I just need a simple way to turn on and off wifi and bluetooth connection on my laptop, and also to see the status of both.

I searched a lot but couldn't find any. What do you guys use? The default tools from the laptop manufacturer?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

Which exact model is the laptop? Try this software 

Driver Easy - Auto Detect, Download, Backup, Restore & Uninstall Drivers


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

The reality is Every Notebeook comes manufacturer specific wireless manager which can directly interact with Onboard Connectivity options and most probably there are no 3rd party options available.

I think every laptop comes with dedicated wifi on/off switch and even many with a switch for Bluetooth.
Use Hardware Wifi switch to on/off wifi.
For bluetooth You can create desktop Shortcut Or use bluesoleil


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 23, 2012)

The laptop is this Samsung NP300-E5Z-S07IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

There is no hardware wifi switch.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

Then you can create shoortcut for wifi too.
Just got network and sharin in control panel.
Open adapter. settings and right click on WLAN adapter ...create desktop shortcut.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Which exact model is the laptop? Try this software
> 
> Driver Easy - Auto Detect, Download, Backup, Restore & Uninstall Drivers



OP is asking for "management" soft, not drivers.

@OP- I don't know whether there are other 3rd party softs or not but I suggest you to stick with default softs. Any problem you're facing with them ?


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I have to return back to the original bloated samsung software.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats the problem with that.
Malfunctioning. or what??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

^^ usually the bundled softwares can be compared to worst bloatwares produced. slow, laggy and doesn't do half the work a similar free alternate will. Eg. bundled softwares with Sony laptops.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

^Remove all which aren't required except essential ones. Sony is #1 in providing bloatware


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Remove all which aren't required except essential ones. *Sony is #1 in providing bloatware *



Learnt The lesson of the day!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

One thing I'd like to say to OP. You can easily manage without those "connection managers" like I'm currently. Though they make all the work easy.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 24, 2012)

The problem with the samsung software, other than being too big, is that it doesn't remember my settings. Wifi and bluetooth are turned on by default every time I start windows. There are no user profiles or anything like that. Very annoying.

Strangest thing, I tried disabling the Wifi and Bluetooth adapter from device manager and still the thing turns itself on. It's unbelievable.


----------

